# Stealthy Black Rider !!



## Crowfield (Jun 5, 2021)

Black Rider appears @ 2:26


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 5, 2021)

Also, at 9:40.

"I'm trying to eat my lunch. There's a Black Rider. Just standing there. Staring at me".


----------

